

We made a Apple Watch app called Quantified to help you track anything you want - toddba
http://www.usequantified.com

======
toddba
We just launched this app yesterday, we'd love any feedback, particularly from
Apple Watch users!

Here's a few promo codes:

79K663NWF99F - WH7RFEF7NPPK - XPJ3RXPN7WHY

